# Day 1 frozen chances??????



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,, 

I'm 36 and going though my 1st cycle of IVF.  Due to unexplained bleeding, 2 days before egg collection, my clinic decided to put any embryos on ice and do FET later in the year.

During egg collection, they collected 10 eggs.  Of these, they did ICSI on 8 of them and 4 have fertilised.  They were then frozen on day 1.

I though that they would wait for 2-3 days to see if they would 'cleave'.

Does anyone know the chances of defrosting for day 1 frozen embryos and how likely they are to develop into a viable embryo?

I'm feeling very anxious and was hoping to hear some positive stories from someone with similar situation.

Much appreciated!!


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Our embryos were frozen at the 2 cell stage [about 36 hours old I believe]
Our 1st FET has worked. I believe the cell number and grade to be less important then a lot of people make out. We defrosted 2 and they both luckily made it, although 1 was lost at 14 days post transfer.
Wishing you the best,
The Mountainlions.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement.  I was getting worried at lots of people had viewed my post and with so few responses, I thought that no one wanted to give me bad news!!!

I'm looking forward to FET.  Keep positive!!!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Just to give you hope, i also post on another site and a lady on there froze all hers at 1 day, shehad triplets the other week from FET. 
My twins were from 2 day 4 cell embies through FET.

Good luck


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Mine were frozen on day 1 due to OHSS, as you can see below I have a beautiful baby daughter as a result.

Good luck x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

my consultant told me that the earlier they're frozen the better they defrost and that they only reason they ever delay the freezing is to see which ones are best for the current fresh IVF treatment. the ones that get frozen in that situation are just the ones that are left that weren't the best. in your case everything has been frozen at the best possible stage

good luck


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone for the encouragement and success stories.  Much appreciated!!

All I can to is wait now for the time to come that I can go back to Cambridge and do FET.


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi  I have 7 frozen at 1 day old aswell. I am lead to believe they they are more 'hardy' at this stage as when they progress further (esp when they get to blast) they become more fragile and less likely to survive the thaw.

I am very anxious about the thaw but am taking them all out so should have some to go back  

Good luck!!! xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

Just read this post and wanted to say hi as I'm in the same position.  Had EC on 31st Oct only to be told as I was coming round that we can't go to transfer as there is fluid in uterus.    9 embies have been frozen on day 1, which they said was the best as they survive better (survival rate 70-75%).  So now we're waiting for a follow up hysteroscopy and hopefully, eventually, FET.  I'm just not sure how many they will thaw, if we get back to FET.  Does anyone know it they use all of them?

Good luck with your FET odriscde01, are you doing a medical or natural FET? 

Bx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Bhope

just wanted to say well done on 9 snowbabies, they are now safe and waiting.

I have just gone through a FET and my couple,( see my signature) had 8 snowbabies on ice. We decided to only take out 2 and hope and pray they survive being UN thawed and luckily  they did.

On our other cycles we took out 3, and out of them we had 1 put back, but throw the other ones a way, in which I did not agree as potently they could be the ones that go on to become babies.

On our cycle before this, we defrosted 2 they survived the thaw but did not go on to dived, they were all frozen on day 1.

this is only my opinion if you are having 2 put back, then maybe thaw 3, you do not have to have them all thawed, some clinics like to do this, so they then can pick the very best to put back, but if it did not work you would have to go through the IVF all over again.

At the end of the day it is up to you how many you want thawed, it just seems like a lottery, they may all survive or worst none, they can never tell.

All the best and again well done on your snowbabies.

Lynne xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I was just about to post this question! My clinic automatically freeze 2 embies on day 1 (we didn't realise this!) Out of the other 4, we had 2 put back (got bfn today   ) and the other 2 were not up to scratch (if I could I would have had them frozen anyway as I believe clinics just try to keep their FET success rates up by having overly strict criteria). So our only chance of sibling for dd is those 2 day 1 frosties. We can't afford another fresh cycle. I'm just praying that this cycle didn't work because our future son or daughter is one of the frozen ones


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all

I was also told that the embies defrost rate is better the earlier they are frozen.

I had ivf tx in oct and it was abandoned due to OHSS but we got 19 snowbabies frozen on day one waiting for FET in january.

Does any one know if thawing to blast is more successful than 3 day embies?

good luck all xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Babybluz,

That's a really good question - hadn't thought of that.  We had signed up to blast with our fresh cycle but I guess it now depends on how they thaw and whether they grown on from there.  Have you asked your clinic?  I think I'll ask mine if/when we get to FET.

 to you all,

Bx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
  Our embies were frozen on day 1 (we have 6) and they are been thawed out tomorrow. We are going to try and culture them to blasts so it is possibile whether it is better from 1 or 3 days I don't know But i guess from Day 1 they are uninterrupted when trying to progress into blasts.   I might obviously be making this up   I know some clinics will not try to take frozen embies to Blasts.. I don't know why though.

Good luck.x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Bhopes- my next appt is not till the 9th jan so ill ask then and post answer if no 1 else has by then.

want1- good luck with ET, hope the 2ww gives you a great x mas pressie


----------

